# Our foundations...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I always found it curious looking back actually, from when my wife and I were first together, or when we were just 'friends'. We spent so many years as "friends" pushing boundaries (and my frustrated ex at that time), then as lovers pushing boundaries when our families didn't want us together... our success as a couple at that time was all about fighting, pushing boundaries, overcoming them all, all prejudices, all BS cultural/religious/family boundaries.

But then in marriage we had an extremely serious boundary problem when I first joined, with inter-religious issues, heavy manipulation, complete disrespect, etc etc. And it seems we had to unlearn and relearn everything we knew about our relationship. Now with boundaries in place we are rather stable (sex boundary still a problem however)

It wasn't easy putting a foot down and we're still healing from some really bad fights but I just found this interesting how I've under-estimated the importance of boundaries in the past, and how much of an idiot I actually was... :scratchhead:

Anyone else realised something like this in their marriage?


----------

